# Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler



## Xtreme-Gamer (25. März 2019)

*Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Hallo Leute, ich möchte mir demnächst neues Gehäuse bestellen (Lian Li PC-O11 Air) und brauche dann neue 360'er AIO Wasserkühler.

Mir geht es in erster Linie um Kühlleistung und Optik kommt an zweite stelle. Welche ist zur Zeit beste? Habe ein Asus Mainboard und hab mich in Asus Rog Ryujin verguckt. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.


----------



## evilgrin68 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*



Xtreme-Gamer schrieb:


> ... Asus Rog Ryujin ....


Na das Ding ist ja mal Geil (Ironie aus).

Mal Ehrlich... Ein Mini-Lüfter der rumkreischt und ein Display für die Potenz  Mit dem Ding kann man echt einiges Kompensieren.

Wenigstens vernünftige Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Aerni (25. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

hier kostet 100€ weniger. da optik ja an 2ter stelle steht, frag ich mich wofür du 240€ ausgeben willst, nur für paar winzige rgb´s. be quiet! Silent Loop 360mm ab €'*'138,94 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (25. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Für mich zählt wie geschrieben Kühlleistung. Optik wäre auch gut aber die meisten Kühler oder Lüfter die sehr gut sind (z.B Noctua) haben kein RGB schnick schnack. 

Wenn Kühlleistung stimmt dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Aerni (25. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

dann bai dir ne custom wakü. da kannste rgb und alles einbauen was du haben willst.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (25. März 2019)

So musste kurz weg.

Asus Ryujin kam deswegen in Frage weil da 3 Noctua Lüfter verbaut sind (ich denke das Teil ist deswegen so teuer) und am Pumpe eine extra Lüfter verbaut ist (die man so nicht kennt). Laut Testergebnisse soll die Kühlleistung sehr gut sein. Was Optik angeht, ist Geschmackssache finde ich. Ich habe bereits Asus Rog x470-F Gaming Board, Asus Rog Strix GraKa, 4 x 8 GB G.Skill TridentZ RGB und RGB Strip. Diese ganze Komponente unterstützen Asus AURA. Deswegen dachte ich mir wenn noch Ryujin dazu kommt, dann sieht alles noch besser aus. Wenn die Kühlleistung stimmt, warum nicht? Teuer ist es, keine Frage aber mehr als die hälfte haben hier 100€ allein für paar gesleevte Kabel ausgegeben und das ist nicht teuer? Und man muss bedenken, die 3 Noctua Lüfter kosten allein 75€. 



Aerni schrieb:


> dann bai dir ne custom wakü. da kannste rgb und alles einbauen was du haben willst.



Daran hab ich auch gedacht aber das würde dann sehr viel mehr kosten denke ich.


----------



## Donutathome (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Ansonsten eine Enermax LiqFusion 360 kostet ca. 100 Euro weniger und bietet mehr als genug RGB


----------



## Narbennarr (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Ich hab ne 360er Ryujin zum testen bekommen, wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, versuche ich gerne die zu beantworten. Zur kühlleistung kann ich sagen, dass die +- die aller 360er ist.


----------



## drgiga (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen die be quiet Silent Loop 360er für mein I7 9700K verbaut. Allerdings mit alternativ 3 Silent Wings 3  120mm Highspeed Lüfter, da mir die Pure Wings 2 zu laut sind. Ansonsten eine wirklich super leise Pumpe und gute Kühlleistung.  Ich kann mich nicht beschweren. Auch ohne RGB-Beleuchtung macht die Anlage auf mich einen edlen Eindruck.


----------



## Patrick_87 (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

wenn du nicht auf jeden Euro schauen musst dann bau dir eine selbst. Von EK die D5 PWM Pumpe mit 205ml kostet ca 150euro. Ein guter EK Radi , die mittel dicke Version in 360mm kostet noch mal ca 80. 3m Schlauch von EK 15 Euro , 6 Fittinge ca 35 Euro , dann nimmst dazu deine Noctua Lüfter, nen schicken CPU Kühlkörper für ca 70 Euro und gut ist. Dann bist du bei ca 400 Euro. 
Ist ca das doppelte an Geld, aber dann hast du was vernünftiges , hast ein offenes System , kannst also nachfüllen , macht optisch mehr her und falls du irgendwann deine Grafikkarte mit einbinden willst kannst du das auch machen. Kannst halt immer weiter Sachen dazu kaufen, erweitern usw.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 360er Ryujin zum testen bekommen, wenn du konkrete Fragen hast, versuche ich gerne die zu beantworten. Zur kühlleistung kann ich sagen, dass die +- die aller 360er ist.



Danke, mir fällt momentan nur eine Frage ein. Am Kühlkörper sind viele Kabeln hab ich gesehen. Kann man die gut verstecken oder ist es ein Problem? Ich hab nämlich kein bock auf Kabelsalat mitten im Gehäuse. 

Kannst du vielleicht mehr über die Kühlleistung sagen? Am Kühlkörper ist z.B eine extra Lüfter verbaut. Hilft es wirklich VRM zu kühlen oder ist das quatsch?


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> wenn du nicht auf jeden Euro schauen musst dann bau dir eine selbst. Von EK die D5 PWM Pumpe mit 205ml kostet ca 150euro. Ein guter EK Radi , die mittel dicke Version in 360mm kostet noch mal ca 80. 3m Schlauch von EK 15 Euro , 6 Fittinge ca 35 Euro , dann nimmst dazu deine Noctua Lüfter, nen schicken CPU Kühlkörper für ca 70 Euro und gut ist. Dann bist du bei ca 400 Euro.
> Ist ca das doppelte an Geld, aber dann hast du was vernünftiges , hast ein offenes System , kannst also nachfüllen , macht optisch mehr her und falls du irgendwann deine Grafikkarte mit einbinden willst kannst du das auch machen. Kannst halt immer weiter Sachen dazu kaufen, erweitern usw.



Klingt nicht schlecht aber ich hab noch nie so ein System zusammen gebaut. Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt zwei linke Hände und weiß nicht ob ich das hinbekomme. 

Ist denn so ein System viel besser als AIO Kühler was die Kühlleistung angeht oder ist es ähnlich?


----------



## EyRaptor (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen
Mehr Kühlleistung bekommt man glaub nicht mit einem 360mm Radiator 

Schläuche, Wasserblock und Fittinge fehlen dabei aber noch.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (26. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Kannst du bitte alles drauf packen was ich alles benötigt hätte? Wäre wirklich super. 

Ich überleg es mir aber noch und wenn ich dann entscheide so ein System zu bauen, dann werde ich die Teile nach und nach kaufen weil ich zuerst eine vernünftige Gehäuse kaufen muss.


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Gegenvorschlag, da solch ein dicker Radiator nicht notwendig ist.

Wobei ich jetzt nicht sage das der Radiator schlecht wäre, denn der Monsta ist schon was besonders.
Aber bei dem Preis würde ich den von Aqua-Computer nehmen: aqua computer airplex radical 4/420mm - Aluminium
Material: Kupfer (Rohre), Aluminium (Lamellen), Edelstahl (Rahmen), Delrin (Anschlussterminal)

Wenn es was preiswertes sein soll: 

*Warenkorb bei Caseking:*


 1 x Magicool DCP450 - DC 12V Pumpe = *39,90*€* 
 1 x MagiCool Copper Radiator III Slim - 360 mm = *39,90*€* 
 2 x Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m = *3,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks 24-Pin ATX - Überbrückungsstecker = *1,90*€* 
 1 x EK Water Blocks EK-Supremacy MX = *45,90*€* 
 1 x ModMyMachine Shoggy Sandwich V2 zur Pumpenentkopplung - schwarz = *6,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Pumpen-Entkopplungsset = *6,90*€*
 6 x Anschluss G1/4 Zoll 16/10 gerade - nickel = *3,90*€* 
 1 x aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l = *7,90*€*

*Summe: 187,49*€
* (incl. Versand 6,99*€)


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Gegenvorschlag, da solch ein dicker Radiator nicht notwendig ist.
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt nicht sage das der Radiator schlecht wäre, denn der Monsta ist schon was besonders.
> Aber bei dem Preis würde ich den von Aqua-Computer nehmen: aqua computer airplex radical 4/420mm - Aluminium
> ...



Wow der Preis ist ja mal Top aber Einbau, Wartung etc. schreckt mich ein bisschen davon ab. 

Ist das alles was man für so ein System braucht?


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Alles halb so wild.
Am besten mal auf Youtube schauen wie Wasserkühlung verbaut wird.
Wird in vielen Video gut gezeigt.

Bei einer Pumpe entsteht immer Vibration, daher auch der Shoggy Sandwich.
Den kannst du einfach unter die Pumpe setzen. Nun kannst du die Pumpe entweder darauf mit doppelseitigem Klebeband verkleben oder auch festschrauben.
YouTube

Da es sich um ein Pumpenkombie handelt und weiter oben noch Halterungen mit fest gemacht werden würde ich nicht direkt verschrauben sondern solche Gummipuffer verwenden, daher der Satz mit den Schrauben(Pumpenentkopplung) und den Gummipuffer was mit dabei ist.

Beim befüllen sollte keine Spannung auf dem Mainboard sitzen und daher müsstest du ein separates Netzteil nutzen oder du kannst auch das bereits verbaute dazu verwenden. Da aber das der 24 Pol Stecker nicht aufs Mainboard gesteckt wird musst du ein Überbrückungsstecker haben. Damit kannst dann dein Netzteil einschalten ohne das es mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist. Der Rest wie CPU und Grafikkarte darf auch noch nicht ans Netzteil angeschlossen sein. Es sollte jedoch mindestens ein Lüfter oder mehrere Lüfter angeschlossen sein damit das Netzteil startet. Denn sonst könnte es sein das die Last zu gering ist und das Netzteil nichts startet oder schaden nehmen kann.

Schlauch ist 16/10er mit dabei, denn dieser Schlauch knickt nicht ab.
Mir persönlich gefällt er auch aus Optischen Gründen. Dementsprechend müssen auch die Anschlüsse passen.

Kühler kannst nach belieben noch austauschen, wobei ich meine Auflistung jetzt aus einem anderem Beitrag von mir kopiert habe und mir jetzt  gar nicht bekannt ist was für ein Prozessor du hast und ob der Kühler überhaupt richtig ist.

Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist sehr gut und reicht auch aus.
Der Schlauch enthält sehr wenig Weichmacher und trübt auch nicht so schnell aus.
Verwende ich selbst seit 3 Jahren und habe sehr gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Verbauen ist einfach... Kühler verbauen, Radiator verbauen, Pumpe aufstellen und festmachen.
Dann alle Anschlüsse Handfest ein drehen und die Überwurfschraube entfernen. Schlauch aufstecken zum nächsten Anschluss halten, abschneiden, drauf stecken und Überwurfschraube Handfest zudrehen. Das ganze so komplett verlegen.

Dann AGB auffüllen, Netzteil einschalten und bevor das die Pumpe leer ist wieder ausschalten und nachfüllen.
Das ganze so oft wiederholen bis alles befüllt ist. Dann 1-2 Stunden stehen lassen und immer wieder mal das Gehäuse zur Seite kippen, dann kommt die Luft die eingeschlossen ist mit der Zeit raus. Auch mal ausschalten und wieder einschalten da sich die Luft dann auch in Großen Luftblasen sammeln kann.

Normalerweise musst du die nächsten 2-3 Jahren nichts mehr machen und solltest du mal eine Wartung machen wollen musst du nur das Wasser austauschen, ggf. Schlauch austauschen. Kühler mittels vier Schrauben öffnen und reinigen und neu befüllen. Natürlich könntest du auch die Radiatoren ausbauen und mit etwas Reinigungsmittel und Wasser reinigen.

Diese Reinigung würde aber bei einer AIO auch anfallen, denn eine AIO ist nicht WARTUNGSFREI!!
Das Wartungsfrei kommt erst dann zustande wenn du das Teil ausbaust und auf dem Müll wirfst und dir eine neue AIO kaufst. Denn auch hier bilden sich Rückstände und auch hier verunreinigt sich mit der Zeit der Loop und verstopft auch den Kühler. Das zerlegen und reinigen ist bei einer AIO aufwändiger und das befüllen und entlüften ohne ein AGB sehr erschwert.

Hier noch eine alternative Pumpe, falls der AGB etwas größer sein soll: Magicool DCP450M - DC 12V Pumpe, SATA
Ist die selbe Pumpe nur mit etwas größerem AGB.

Natürlich ist die Pumpe von EyRaptor auch sehr gut, aber halt vom Preis her höher.
Ist dir das Geld egal und möchtest hohe Qualität und noch mehr Leistung haben würde ich sogar in diese Richtung gehen.

Plan B wäre dann halt eine AIO die du günstiger kaufst und einfach einbaust. 
Gut die  nachfolgende AIO ist nicht unbedingt günstiger aber dafür für mich die beste die es gibt.
EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 360 Core-Modul + CPU-Kue…

Bei dieser AIO hast du eine gute leise leistungsstarke Pumpe verbaut und die sitzt auch nicht auf dem Kühler sondern auf dem Radiator.
Das ganze ist auch erweiterbar mit mehr Radiatoren oder Grafikkartenkühler.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Alles halb so wild.
> Am besten mal auf Youtube schauen wie Wasserkühlung verbaut wird.
> Wird in vielen Video gut gezeigt.
> 
> ...



Wow super Beitrag, Danke dafür. 

Dieses AIO sehe ich zum ersten mal ich werde mal bisschen recherchieren. Da ich Asus Ryujin kaufen wollte ist der Preis von Phoenix 360 nicht so hoch finde ich.   

Muss man dieses AIO selber befüllen? Und so wie es aussieht kann man es auch erweitern oder?

Ich hab Ryzen 7 2700X CPU.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Was mir am besten gefällt:
Pumpe sitzt am Radiator
Die Lüfter Kabel kann man direkt am Radiator stecken somit hat man kein Kabelsalat
Erweiterbar

Wow bist jetzt klingt für mich perfekt.

Gibt es denn mehr ähnliche AIO's die Erweiterbar sind?

Und wenn Erweiterbar, wie? GPU Kühler kommt für mich nicht in Frage aaaaaaber, wenn es Erweiterbar ist, kann man denn noch ein 360'er Radiator dazu bauen?


----------



## Schmücker (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Wie erkennt man denn bei einer AIO ob Wasser fehlt? Ohne Ausgleichbehälter schwierig. [emoji848]


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Es handelt sich hier um erweiterbare AIO und die sind komplett schon vor befüllt. 
Durch die Schnellkupplungen kannst du das ganze mit weiteren Radiatoren und auch GPU-Kühler erweitern.
PC Systeme & Komponenten online kaufen | CASEKING

AIOs können nur durch selbst befüllen geprüft werden ob genug Kühlflüssigkeit vorhanden ist und das erweist sich etwas schwierig.
Aber diese Schnellkupplungen sind auch einzeln zu kaufen. Wer möchte kann sich ein Schlauch, solch eine Schnellkupplung kaufen und ein AGB noch da zwischen hängen und schon kannst du diese AIO auch selbst neu befüllen.

Die Pumpe die dort verbaut ist: EK Water Blocks EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Acetal (inkl. Pum…

Das sind die Schnellkupplungen: 
Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Kupplung | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Schnellverschluss CPC 12,7mm Stecker | Schnellkupplungen | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass diese AIOs lecken und es gab ein Rückruf? Wow das wäre ja katastrophal.

Und was mich stutzig macht, ist die Radiatoren Größe. Da Pumpe dran gebaut ist, ist es ein bisschen länger als übliche Radiatoren. Ich möchte Lian Li PC-O11 Air kaufen und muss recherchieren ob es passt. Wenn nicht dann ist es ein Problem. 

Maße von Lian Li PC-O11 Air:
Breite (exakt). 270
Höhe (exakt): 465
Tiefe (exakt): 476

Maße (Radiator): 415 x 68 x 133 mm

Aber so gefällt mir das Teil wirklich sehr gut.

Edit: Hab jetzt CaseKing gefragt ob das passt. Wenn ja dann werde ich sofort bestellen.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*



Schmücker schrieb:


> Wie erkennt man denn bei einer AIO ob Wasser fehlt? Ohne Ausgleichbehälter schwierig. [emoji848]



Das merkst du wenn die Kühlleistung schlechter wird, sonst hast du leider keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Ansonsten wenn es nicht passen sollte würde ich auch diese AIO gut finden: NZXT Kraken X62 V2 Komplett-Wasserkühlung 280mm
Zwischen einen 360er und 280er Radiator ist kein großer unterschied. Musst mal schauen ob der ins Gehäuse passt.
Vorteil dieser AIO ist das auch eine Software vom Hersteller mit dabei ist.

Mit der Software kannst die Wassertemperatur ablesen, die Lüfter und auch die Pumpe steuern.

Gibt es auch mit 360er Radiator: NZXT Kraken X72 Komplett-Wasserkühlung 360mm


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Auf diese Lian Li Gehäuse was ich erwähnt habe passen sogar 3 x 360'er Radiatoren. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob diese von EK passt weil Radiator größer als normal ist. NZXT kommt gar nicht in Frage, wenn dann Asus Ryujin 360. 

Ist es denn bei Wasserkühlungen so, dass mehrere Radiatoren bessere Kühlleistung bringen?


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Ja deshalb auch die alternative mit der NZXT Kraken X62 oder der NZXT Kraken X72.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Angenommen ich kaufe diese AIO von EK Water Blocks und möchte später noch ein Radiator dazu bauen. Was würde ich dann brauchen? Radiator, Schläuche, Fittingen und noch eine Pumpe und/oder?


----------



## IICARUS (27. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Angenommen einen 280er Radiator: EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 280 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…
Einfach kaufen und Kupplung von deinem Radiator zur CPU trennen und zwischen drin einstecken. Mehr musst du nichts machen, der Radiator kommt komplett befüllt und mit Anschlüsse an.

Oder das gleiche gibt es auch als 240mm: EK Water Blocks EK-MLC Phoenix 240 Core-Modul fuer AiO-…
Natürlich kannst du auch einzelne Radiatoren und auch Anschlüsse und Schlauch kaufen, aber dann wird es schwierig mit dem befüllen.

Oder gehe direkt auf Custom, dann wird es einfacher und wird auch nicht mit meinem Beispiel was ich bereits zusammengestellt habe mehr kosten.
Musst nur den Kühler für AM4 austauschen. Erweitern kannst du da natürlich auch jeder Zeit.


----------



## Xtreme-Gamer (28. März 2019)

*AW: Beste 360'er AIO Wasserkühler*

Super ich Danke dir für deine Mühe.

Ich werde schauen was ich mache. Gehäuse wird aber auf jeden Fall ein Lian Li PC-O11 Air RGB das ist sicher. 

Ob AIO oder Custom oder sogar Custom-Set muss ich mir noch überlegen.


----------

